# Help - Convince me about crocodile straps



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I've got a nice vintage dress watch coming in. I should probably put it on a croc strap for historical accuracy but I can't help preferring a plainer strap like the one below. Croc feels a bit naff. Am I showing my ignorance? Do you have to wear one to get one? Will I look back one day and laugh that I didn't use to like croc?










or...


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

I would say buy the one which YOU like. Imo crocs are nice and I like them, and they look best on quite thin, small pieces, but that's just me. It's all relative


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i think i prefer the one you made mate


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

As long as you get a genuine Crocodile skin band, you're fine ... it's the ones with printed patterns that look cheap.


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

I've got fake crocs on a couple of fixed lug watches because they were the only ones I could find. Wasn't sure at first, would have gone for plainer straps if I could have found them but open ended straps can be a bugger to source. I like them now, they suit the watches, took a while for me to not dislike them though... At some point I'll get proper croc for them.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

chris.ph said:


> i think i prefer the one you made mate


 Cheers Chris. I've got half a pair of boots left, but i'm not sure it'd be the thing for a dress watch.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> As long as you get a genuine Crocodile skin band, you're fine ... it's the ones with printed patterns that look cheap.





ProperTidy said:


> I've got fake crocs on a couple of fixed lug watches because they were the only ones I could find. Wasn't sure at first, would have gone for plainer straps if I could have found them but open ended straps can be a bugger to source. I like them now, they suit the watches, took a while for me to not dislike them though... At some point I'll get proper croc for them.


 Well, I'm not about to drop £50 on a strap so you've convinced me against 'em. Thanks. Good work. :biggrin:


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> > PDXWatchCollector said:
> ...


I've come close to getting a couple of replacement straps a couple of times but £120 on two straps, well, I always end up buying a new watch instead!


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

ProperTidy said:


> PDXWatchCollector said:
> 
> 
> > badgersdad said:
> ...


£120? A new watch and a takeaway. :drinks:


----------



## Steve72 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stick a cheap one on it and wear it round the house. If you grow to like it invest in a decent one. That way you will not blow your money on something you may not bond with.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Steve72 said:


> Stick a cheap one on it and wear it round the house. If you grow to like it invest in a decent one. That way you will not blow your money on something you may not bond with.


Good advice. Sort of what I have done. I've ordered the £20 plain hirsch above, but i might upgrade to a horween at a later date.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

well, the Hirsch arrived and has gone straight back. What a horrible, mean little purple-y thing it was. Let's try a Darlena glove leather instead.


----------

